# Signature drinks



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

based on this from Jim: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A129296 I thought it might be interesting to see what everyones favorite drinks are. Mine is called Yukkas:

1/5th of Vodka
1 cup water
1 cup sugar
6 limes
8 lemons

mix contents in large glass jar w/ lid. add ice.
wrap jar in damp dish towel and shake.
when dish towel freezes to jar serve.

optional: place fresh strawberries in blender and puree add puree to jar and shake.

Make sure you can spend the night wherever you drink this because you won't be able to find the door later.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Just so's ya know, the Summertime PGGB isn't actually my "signature" drink.  Mine is the Cuban Missile Crisis:

1 oz. light rum
1 oz dark rum
1/4 oz. light creme de cacao
pineapple juice
1/2 oz grenadine
Serve in a Collins glass

There's a long story about this drink that nobody cares about except me.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok I'm very boring and not much of a drinker.
My signature drink is........................... Diet Mt Dew


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Grey Goose + Tonic + lime = yummy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Ok I'm very boring and not much of a drinker.
> My signature drink is........................... Diet Mt Dew


Same here farmwife.... mine is Dr. Pepper  I do love a Mimosa on New Year's Day though.

I drank some in the past but 2 drinks was all I could handle. One of two things would happen:

I would turn into a b**** *OR* I would be crying over anything and everything

2 drinks and I *ALWAYS* had a hangover. My hubby always said I was a cheap drunk.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Filtered water.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sake warm or cold


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a pansy when it comes to alcohol, so I guess if I had a drink that would be most describe me it would be champagne or Gerwerstraminer which is a sweet wine, for those who don't know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Not much of a drinker, prefer my Dr Pepper, Sweet Tea and of course my Coffee!

Occasionally my sil, who is a lover of wines, brings a bottle when they visit and I enjoy a class or 2 with him.
I do like Margaritas and Irish Coffee, but they are far and few between.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Angela said:


> I do like Margaritas and Irish Coffee, but they are far and few between.


What a dreadful combination!

*shudder*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What a dreadful combination!
> 
> *shudder*


Not together goofball!! *he's so weird*


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

My signature drink is one that Jim introduced me to and originally taught me to make. Through years of taste testing and experimentation, I have perfected the recipe to my tastes.

Chocolate Martini

2 shots of Players Caramel or Pinnacle Chocolate Vodka
1 shot Godiva Dark Chocolate
1 shot Bailey's Irish Cream (usually with hint of Caramel, but for the Christmas season I also do hint of chocolate mint)

Add ingredients to a shaker with ice and shake vigorously. Strain into a martini glass rimmed with Hershey's Chocolate Syrup and cocoa.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My signature drink is one that Jim introduced me to and originally taught me to make. Through years of taste testing and experimentation, I have perfected the recipe to my tastes.
> 
> Chocolate Martini
> 
> ...


Now that one sounds like one I would like. I had a Chocolate Mint Martini at a company Christmas party a few years ago and it was delish!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Electric Lemonades but TBH I prefer I good imported Hefeweizen beer.
For virgin drinks I prefer sweet tea with lots of lemons or Sonic's cherry limeade.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I suppose my true "signature" drink is actually just a boring old Bacardi & Pepsi.

But someday I'll tell the entire dull Cuban Missile Crisis story....


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Years ago while at a fireman's convention in Texas. It was a very hot day and we stopped for drink at the hotel bar  They  ask me if I wanted a  Long Island Ice Tea  I said does it have sugar? the bartender laugh and said no  So I said ok  and drank it strait down (remember it was very hot day.) 

I have no memory after that till the next day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

If it was Texas, you probably got a Texas Tea, not a LIT.  A LIT has rum, vodka, gin and triple sec.  In a Texas Tea, the triple sec is replaced with tequila.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Non-alcohol: I prefer coffee - 2/3 Columbian/1/3 French Roast beans in the grinder or hot tea - Lapsang Souchong.
Alcohol:  A good cask brewed Ale or close substitute; A decent Pinot Noir; or a wee bit of the Lagavulin, neat with a hint of water.

As to a signature drink, I'll go with the Lagavulin; I'm not a big fan of exotic mixed drinks or non-exotic mixed drinks for that matter.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My signature drink is one that Jim introduced me to and originally taught me to make. Through years of taste testing and experimentation, I have perfected the recipe to my tastes.
> 
> Chocolate Martini
> 
> ...


Ummmm I have to try that one LR, sounds wonderful!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

NO.. it Long Island Ice Tea  It was at a Fire Chiefs convention  and most of the  Long Island chiefs were staying at the same hotel  I guess the change the name to get even with us Yankees

(I may be sorry I asked)   do tell us the dull Cuban Missile Story


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

tessa said:


> (I may be sorry I asked) do tell us the dull Cuban Missile Story


It really is exceedingly dull, except for the part where I become a bartending legend.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

well we're waiting


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> well we're waiting


Now that he has us on the edge of our seats, he doesn't know what to do with us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

tessa said:


> well we're waiting


Crivens, it is the tapping of the foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sebat said:


> Now that he has us on the edge of our seats, he doesn't know what to do with us.


And the crossing of the arms, wailey wailey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Sheesh!  I certainly have no choice when the arms are crossed and the foot's a-tappin'.

OK, it's 1998.  I'm working two jobs at the time.  My primary job is waiting tables in a microbrewery/restaurant.  My second job is as a bartender in a local hotel lounge.  I invented the Cuban Missile Crisis at the hotel.  At the time, the hotel was housing some long-term occupants who were commercial construction workers from Ames, Iowa, in Wichita building a mall.  I tested the drink on some of them, and it was a hit.  I quit that job after a few months.

Fast forward 14 months: I'm still waiting tables in the same restaurant.  I come to greet a couple at one of my tables and get their drink order.  The guy says, "I don't know if you've heard of it around here, but does your bartender know how to make a Cuban Missile Crisis?  They're really popular back home."

Yeah, he was from Iowa.

Told you it was an excruciatingly dull story.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't think that was a boring story.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

well did the guys from Iowa dance on the tables or leave a big tip?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

tessa said:


> well did the guys from Iowa dance on the tables or leave a big tip?


They were construction workers. Not hobbits.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

construction workers dance so do hobbits. but did the leave a tip.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone like Jamba Juice? It's a chain of smoothie places. When it's too hot for coffee, I get an Strawberries Wild or Aloha Pineapple for breakfast.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Does anyone like Jamba Juice? It's a chain of smoothie places. When it's too hot for coffee, I get an Strawberries Wild or Aloha Pineapple for breakfast.


Yummm...Jamba Juice. Love them.

The Bright Eyed & Blueberry is great for breakfast. My favorite for a special treat is Orange Dream Machine. I also like Aloha Pineapple, Peach Pleasure and Strawberry Surf Rider


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ So they are your "signature" drinks?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I bet an Orange Dream Machine would be great with a couple of shots of vodka in it.  There, I just turned it into a signature drink. 

...or maybe with creme de cacao.  Ever had a Tootsie Roll...OJ and creme de cacao.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Our cruise ship had a martini bar. We decided that would be our hangout. The bartender put on quite a show. Anyhow, I was inspired to create my own version of The Noel Martini.

2 oz white cranberry juice
1 oz peach Schnapps
1 oz Limon Rum

I also enjoy sipping Limoncello


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool got a lot of new recipes to try.  I'm definitely going to try the PGGB.  Love the way this thread has taken off.  Can't wait to make a cocktail recipe book out of it and post it on Kindle books!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Can't wait to make a cocktail recipe book out of it and post it on Kindle books!!!


That it...you just killed this thread. I'm not sharing any more drinks. Maybe I want to make my own recipe book.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sebat said:


> That it...you just killed this thread. I'm not sharing any more drinks. Maybe I want to make my own recipe book.


Where is a mod when you need one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Where is a mod when you need one?


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My signature drink is one that Jim introduced me to and originally taught me to make. Through years of taste testing and experimentation, I have perfected the recipe to my tastes.
> 
> Chocolate Martini
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I had a wonderful Godiva Dark Chocolate Martina at Boma, the restaurant at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. It was amazing! LR, thanks for the recipe. This is one I'll be trying! 

My preferred drink is a Kahlua and cream. So yummy. I don't get it very often, tho, since it's rather fattening. That's a special treat.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I am boring. Bourbon. But fine bourbon. Bookers, usually. Sometimes Blandons. Or Pappy Van Winkle, but try finding it. Always with the smallest splash of spring water. Good Bourbon needs just a bit of water to bring out the nose and the taste.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's one that is great for the summer, just make sure somebody else has your car keys, this one sneaks up on you!  I make these by the blender full so this is for about 3 or 4 normal drinks:  (All measurements are guestimates I just glug it in....) 

3 shots Creme de Cacao or Godiva's liqueur of your choice
3 shots Baily's Irish Cream
3 shots Kahlua
Breyer's french vanilla Ice cream to fill the blender about 3/4 full
a splash of half and half
sometimes a squirt of Hershey's chocolate syrup if I'm feeling extra chocolaty
Blend (adding more half and half or ice cream as needed) and enjoy your chocolate-mocha milkshake 

Katiekat


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Our first choice is a top-shelf Tequila Sunrise made by Pablo, at Diego's Pool Bar at Temptations Resort (formerly Blue Bay Getaway) in Cancun, Mexico 










When that's not available, we fancy Long Island Ice Tea - equal parts rum, tequila, vodka, gin and triple sec, splash of lime juice, and cola to taste (they make the best ones at Red Lobster - gonna have me one on Sunday!!)

But I think I'm going to have to print out this thread and add it to my 'cookbook'.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Here's one that is great for the summer, just make sure somebody else has your car keys, this one sneaks up on you! I make these by the blender full so this is for about 3 or 4 normal drinks: (All measurements are guestimates I just glug it in....)
> 
> 3 shots Creme de Cacao or Godiva's liqueur of your choice
> 3 shots Baily's Irish Cream
> ...


When I was in college the Frats used to mix those up and give them to girls who said they didn't drink, they called it the Velvet Hammer. They never knew what hit them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Our first choice is a top-shelf Tequila Sunrise made by Pablo, at Diego's Pool Bar at Temptations Resort (formerly Blue Bay Getaway) in Cancun, Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scroll back. There is *no* tequila in a Long Island iced Tea.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Scroll back. There is *no* tequila in a Long Island iced Tea.


there is in MINE. and also, my Complete Home Bartenders Guide lists tequila as a standard ingredient.



Bacardi Jim said:


> If it was Texas, you probably got a Texas Tea, not a LIT. A LIT has rum, vodka, gin and triple sec. In a Texas Tea, the triple sec is replaced with tequila.


Also in the guide it says the Texas Tea omits the Triple Sec. It might be a misprint however, because Triple Sec is not actually mentioned in the ingredient list (Cointreau is).


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Let me clear this up:  There is NO TEQUILA IN A LONG ISLAND ICED TEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is not open for debate.  This is not a conversation. It's a declaration!  LOOK IT UP!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Let me clear this up: There is NO TEQUILA IN A LONG ISLAND ICED TEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is not open for debate. This is not a conversation. It's a declaration! LOOK IT UP!


What happened to tolerance for other peoples' beliefs


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

bosslady said:


> What happened to tolerance for other peoples' beliefs


 Don't jump into my bailiwick and be wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Let me clear this up: There is NO TEQUILA IN A LONG ISLAND ICED TEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is not open for debate. This is not a conversation. It's a declaration! LOOK IT UP!


I did look it up.

Here http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink590.html

Here http://coffeetea.about.com/od/icedteaalc/a/longisland.htm

Here http://www.cocktail.com/recipes/l/LongIslandIcedTea.htm

and Here http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/2733

They all show tequila as an ingredient.

Ann


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I did look it up.
> 
> Here http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink590.html
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ann. Can I buy you a drink?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Thank you, Ann. Can I buy you a drink?


  Sure, but I don't really care for long island iced tea.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

*sigh*

Infidels.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Infidels.


Now that's funny.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sure, but I don't really care for long island iced tea.
> 
> Ann


That's because it has tequila in it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Tequila: Anejo or Reposado?  Discuss. Please don't mention Silver.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Tequila: Anejo or Reposado? Discuss. Please don't mention Silver.


Anejo becasue it has less oak then Reposado. No Silver....


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

100 Anos Reposado for shots, Tres Rios Anejo for mixing.  We have to bring the 100 Anos back from Mexico in bulk (who needs souvenirs) cause we haven't been able to find it up here.

salt and/or lime, or straight up?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> 100 Anos Reposado for shots, Tres Rios Anejo for mixing. We have to bring the 100 Anos back from Mexico in bulk (who needs souvenirs) cause we haven't been able to find it up here.
> 
> salt and/or lime, or straight up?


Salt and lime


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Anejo becasue it has less oak then Reposado.


No. Same oak barrels and sitting in them for two more years.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

That's why it's less oakey.  So technically she was correct.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not legal to drink. Usually I am the one driving home from the family parties...depending who I arrive with. Sometimes I get to spend the night at another family members' house, cuz I get to be the to drive them home since no one else can.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> No. Same oak barrels and sitting in them for two more years.


I know, but the additional 2 years in oak give it a more oaky taste I don't like.

So favorite Bourbon any one? Not whiskey, so no Jack Daniels please. Mine is 1792 Ridegmont Reserve.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables, funny you should mention that! I was sipping the 1792 earlier this evening....I've found that it varies a bit from bottle to bottle...this one had a bit of ethanol to it, but still very pleasant with a small splash of water. Odd that I should mention that, because Booker's is my all-time favorite Bourbon and I usually taste the ethanol in that, too...

For a refined, milder sip it's Woodruff Reserve. For a little more raw and adventerous, Bullit. When I can find it, Pappy Van Winkle reserve but I don't think there's many bottles made per year.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Gables, funny you should mention that! I was sipping the 1792 earlier this evening....I've found that it varies a bit from bottle to bottle...this one had a bit of ethanol to it, but still very pleasant with a small splash of water. Odd that I should mention that, because Booker's is my all-time favorite Bourbon and I usually taste the ethanol in that, too...
> 
> For a refined, milder sip it's Woodruff Reserve. For a little more raw and adventerous, Bullit. When I can find it, Pappy Van Winkle reserve but I don't think there's many bottles made per year.


They are small batch so each bottle comes from a different batch and that is why you notice the difference. Woodford Reserve is good, there are a few Bourbons available only in KY that are very nice, but a bit of trip for me to get.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a Texan so Dr. Pepper although I do once in a while have ice water or milk.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm boring. Buttercups

Bailey's
Buttershots (Butterscoth schnapps)
Cream

They're pretty good with a bit of Kahlua in it too


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

So, when I drink I prefer bourbon -- not whiskey.  I told this to someone and they told me that bourbon and whiskey are the same thing.  NOT!  I don't drink very much or very often.  However, I would like to know exactly what the difference is, besides the fact that bourbon tastes so darned good.

Today, my signature drink is a cappucino with nutmeg lightly sprinkled on the top.    Oh my gosh -- I think it would be easier to admit to Mountain Dew.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Generally it depends on the age of the whiskey.  If you'll look at a jack daniels bottle you'll notice that while it says Wihskey on it it also says bourbon.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bourbon is not decided by age but by where it is made and how it is made.  In order to be Bourbon there must be at least 51% corn used for the mash, it must be aged at least 2 years in new charred white oak barrels, and made and bottled in Kentucky.  Whiskey can be any grain such as corn, wheat, rye etc. used in the mash and it made any place.  Jack Daniels is not Bourbon since it is made in Tennessee, it clearly says it is a Tennessee Sour Mash Whiskey.  I lived in Kentucky and know that Kentucky is very proprietary about the Bourbon designation.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm boring. Buttercups
> 
> Bailey's
> Buttershots (Butterscoth schnapps)
> ...


I like that one, too... but that isn't what it is called around here!! I like the name of yours better!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> I like that one, too... but that isn't what it is called around here!! I like the name of yours better!


I think it's called the same thing here too.... Buttercup is MUCH more genteel.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> I think it's called the same thing here too.... Buttercup is MUCH more genteel.


LOL!! I agree!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Bourbon-it's DH's drink of choice, but I really prefer a good Single Malt Scotch. One of my favorites that is available where I live is The Balvenie Doublewood. Yum!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey BJ.  I finally tried your Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster.  Very good.  I'll have to try your Cuban Missle Crisis sometime.


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

My drinks can go with the mood.  Good old standard is vodka and tonic, twist of lime.  Also margaritas on the rocks with salt.  If it's cold outside and not feeling too good, well a shot or two of Irish Whiskey will fix me up real nice.


----------

